# Best Boots???



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It rained on the archery elk hunt, and my feet were soaked the entire time. I was using some Danner Pronghorns, older but treated. They suck. Anybody know which 9" boot is best these days?


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Love my Kenetrek Mountain Extreme's! A little taller boot but never a drop of water leaked. Spendy but definitely worth it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't ever wear boots, but in the winter I do wear shoes with goretex liners. These work great at keeping your feet dry, and warmer, even if it is not wet. The only issue I have is that the goretex does not seem to last much more than a season. So you might try goretex sock liners, I never have, but have heard it works as good as goretex boots/shoes. And they are cheaper to replace.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

All leather boots leak its a fact!

You want water proof get rubber boots.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Goretex danner pronghorns.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> All leather boots leak its a fact!
> 
> You want water proof get rubber boots.


You can waterproof a leather boot, quite well, but it requires a fair amount of maintenance. My father, grandfather, and great grandfather were all masters at doing this. Wax and oil is the secret, and with modern compounds like snow seal, and silicone, this is easier to do, but still does not last all season, and requires time and effort. With the right care, they will last longer too. It is this maintenance factor, that make newer alternatives look more attractive. And nothing fits like leather that is broke into your foot. That being said, modern TPUs, EVAs, and teflon membranes make some amazing footwear. We can probably tell how old everyone is, based on their knowledge of neatsfoot oil


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If your boots were treated I would be willing to bet that the water came in from the top of the boots through your pant legs and socks. Socks act like a huge wick for water. I had this happen to me and then I started to wear waterproof gators. But then my pants legs were still wet above the gators but my feet stayed dry.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I take my boots very seriously. I am constantly oiling, conditioning, or waxing them. I've tried everything and every brand. Water and leather means problems! No ammount of wax, oil will last more than a day in really wet weather. You will sweat them from the inside, you will wick water in from the top, and the wax-oil wears off after a day or so.

Any time I go to wet climites like England or alaska you never see the local hunters or trades men using leather when its wet. There always using rubber or neoprene.

Heck I used to use two pair of boots and swap them every day. They suck! This year in alaska I was given a cheep pair of rubber boots and I literally hiked the crap out of them for about 3 weeks and even though they were steel toed I never had a problem.

Ill never use leather again in alaska or england. Heck even back east I don't think ill ever use leather again because right now as I type this I'm back in my room with the oil, wax and dry routine with my danner boots.









Leather is water resistant for a short time at best


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Get yourself some muck boots if its wet.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Heavier wax, bake it in, in the oven. 150* with the door cracked. :grin: It buys you a little more time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> Heavier wax, bake it in, in the oven. 150* with the door cracked. :grin: It buys you a little more time.


I have always baked my boots when putting water proofing on them. But instead of placing them in the oven I'll place them on a newspaper on the oven door so that they get indirect heat on them. I'll warm them up before I even start applying the waterproofing and then after applying the mixture I'll place them back onto the door and let the waterproofing soak into the leather. You do have to watch them and you don't want it to get too hot.

My dad taught me how to make waterproofing that is almost better than anything on the market. The ingredients are deer or elk fat that has been rendered out to a liquid, a healthy chunk of bees wax, and some kerosene all mixed together over heat until it is mixed. When cooled it will be a solid but if you warm it back up you can brush it onto your boots with a small paintbrush or a rag. I have been using this mixture for years and have had no problems when working or playing in the snow, but rain is a different animal. But as long as you are not standing in water it does a good job.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I copied this off the manufactures page. I use the obenauf's heavy duty LP for my boots most of the time. I follow the guide lines religiously. 

Leather Care Guidelines

For maximum LP protection on your boots, apply a second coat.

Melt LP for easier application and/or use a hair dryer after application for faster and better penetration.

Be Cool! Temperatures over 100 degrees can harm your leather! Never Heat in Oven! 

Remove mud before it drys and draws the oils out.

It's better to apply a liberal protective coating of LP prior to exposure rather than trying to restore leather after it's damaged.

Old Firefighter's Trick: Set your boots in a plastic bag in the sun after a liberal application of Heavy Duty LP.

Oil Leather before storing it.to avoid dry rot, premature cracking, mold, mildew, and bacterial growth.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

critter the deer fat idea is cool. anything to use more of the deer the better! where do you get the bees wax.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> critter the deer fat idea is cool. anything to use more of the deer the better! where do you get the bees wax.


You used to be able to get it at any hardware store, but I haven't seen any in a actual store in a long time. I even use it on my recurve bow sting. Anymore if I need some I get it from a friend that takes care of bee hives. That and fresh honey is the cats meow. However you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool might try it out


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty compulsive about treating my boots. I clean them thoroughly, apply Sno Seal, bake them, reapply the Sno Seal, then put them back in the oven. Even doing that the Sno Seal doesn't last a day in wet conditions. Interesting, but it seems my old Red Wing Irish Setter's are more waterproof than my Danner's. I'm just hoping to find a better boot. Oh, and I'm not wicking in from the top, because my toes get much wetter than my ankles and above. Maybe that's just leather, but rubber boots don't cut it in steep, rocky terrain.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wore plain old cheep rubber steel toe boots in alaskas steep terrain for over three weeks. Steal toe because its a mine.

It was extremely wet and I worked up 22 hours on some days and averaged 14-16 on the rest. I was packing about 30lbs all day and had to cross streams along the way. I never once had any problems with my feet and they stayed dry.

Are they my first choice in regular utah weather? No! But if I have to deal with the wet ill never wear leather boots again

I wish I had a close up of the steep rocky stuff but I came over the top of the ridge in the back ground the day after this photo was taken in my rubber boots. As you can see in this photo it was dry and my leather treated boots were soaked. It rained every day I was there after I took these photos and both pairs of my treated leather boots became worthless.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I pretty much do everything the same as swbuckdude. I wear Muck brand rubber boots when it's really wet. I actually like them and find the boots quite comfortable. 
I wear Cabelas Meindl boots and I slather on thick coatings of heated Obenauf's LP. The one thing I might do differently is that I usually wear a set of gaiters over my pants and boots. I think boots usually leak from the top down and the gaiters are waterproof and prevent leaks from the top. My feet stay dry all day in a foot of snow when my boots are properly treated.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been thinking about trying this stuff out on my boots.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That stuff looks cool


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Another new product


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I just saw these, more of a technical boot, but waterproof.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Those new Zamberlan's look good. I stopped by the Red Wing store today, they only had one hunting boot as they specialize in industrial stuff. The Irish Setter line is made in China. Stopped by Sportsman's and tried the Zamberlan's, but decided on the Kenetrek Mountain Extremes. They're the Manolo Blahnik of hunting boots. They seem to fit really well, from the arch support to minimal heel lift. We'll see how they work out. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Irish Setter line is made in China. You're kidding me. So are Wolverine, Hi-Tech, Harley Davidson, Sears, Proline and several other pricy boots. What's this world comin' to?:|


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> The Irish Setter line is made in China. You're kidding me. So are Wolverine, Hi-Tech, Harley Davidson, Sears, Proline and several other pricy boots. What's this world comin' to?:|


Plus Danner, etc. The Kenetrek and Zamberlan are made in Italy. Those Italians make some of the world's best shoes, guns, cars, motorcycles, etc.

Here's an intro to high end boots.:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally do not like all leather boots, they feel heavy and stiff. In my closet I have 2 pairs of Keens, 1 pair of Merrells, and a pair of Hi-Tecs. There is also a pair of Cabela's 8 inch hunting boots but they are getting exchanged due to a cracking sole. Believe it or not the Hi-Tecs have given me the least amount of issues.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

on our last hunt my brother wore a brand new pair of cabelas. Guaranteed or your money back. After about 20 minutes dew covered grass his feet were soaked.

Two years ago I purchased two pairs of Kenetreks, insulated and non-insulated. I will never by another boot. I am certain that these two pair will last until my hunting days are over. Can't brag them up enough. Not cheap but I also won't be dropping $100+ on boots every other year either.


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

Kenetrek for sure


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Kenetrek are sweet- You're paying for them and they are one of the products that you're getting what you paid for- Quality. I also have an older pair of Vasque hiking boots that have treated me well- I have taken care of them and use I think it's Oberneuf's LP on them- really like that as far a leather perservative and conditioner. I don't think Gortex in foot wear lasts long and I kind of get a sick pleasure of rubbing a good wax into my leather boots anyway- but if you are buying lesser quiality boots be it Cabelas lower ends or HiTecs etc. You're feet are missing out.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

One of my friends growing up bought a new pair of Redwing boots and treated them with Quaker State motor oil! :shock: He did a lot of strange things when we were growing up. Always entertaining!


----------

